# Mauricio Lemos



## Willy Wonka (17 Novembre 2016)

*Mauricio Lemos* è un difensore centrale di nazionalità uruguaiana, nato il 28 *Dicembre 1995*, dalla passata stagione gioca in Liga, più precisamente nel *Las Palmas* (NDR, la stessa squadra di Boateng). Messosi in mostra con la nazionale U20 nel mondiale e nel campionato sudamericano di categoria nel 2015 è stato prima comprato dal Rubin Kazan, dove non è riuscito a imporsi, per poi trasferirsi appunto nell'isola di Gran Canaria per soli 2 milioni di euro. In estate si è parlato molto di un interessamento del Barcellona per il ragazzo ma i blaugrana non sono andati oltre. In questa stagione sta trovando meno spazio del preventivato, appena 4 presenze in 3 mesi. Non ha ancora esordito con la nazionale maggiore, il tecnico Tabarez nelle convocazioni gli preferisce l'ex Torino Gaston Silva, ma nel prossimo futuro molto probabilmente arriverà anche la prima chiamata dall'Uruguay. Fa del senso della posizione e delle qualità tecniche palla al piede il suo punto di forza, tanto che può essere impiegato anche da mediano davanti la difesa. Spiccate doti nel gioco aereo, dove riesce a sfruttare pienamente la sua altezza. Il suo punto debole è sicuramente la troppa irruenza, unita alla non eccelsa velocità, che ne fanno un mix pericoloso se gestito male. Il suo idolo, a cui dice di ispirarsi, è il connazionale Godìn. Secondo il sito di riferimento, Transfermarkt, il suo attuale valore di mercato è di 7,5 milioni di euro. 

Video al secondo post con giocate della stagione passata.


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Novembre 2016)




----------



## ralf (17 Novembre 2016)

Bel giocatore, eletto miglior centrale agli ultimi mondiali Under 20, purtroppo costa già 25-30 M. La scorsa estate se lo sono conteso Real e Barca, ma il Las Palmas voleva tutti e 30M della clausula rescissoria.


----------



## Willy Wonka (8 Gennaio 2017)

[MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION] tu che sei spagnolo e magari lo hai seguito più da vicino cosa ne pensi di questo giocatore?


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Gennaio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION] tu che sei spagnolo e magari lo hai seguito più da vicino cosa ne pensi di questo giocatore?



Onestamente l'ho visto solo due tre volte, non e titolare fisso nel las palmas ma un mese fa dal primo minuto contro l'atletico madrid fa benissimo, sembra un tipico difensore uruguaiano di grande personalità, concentrazione e forza fisica, sicuramente da seguire.


----------



## ralf (30 Gennaio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION] tu che sei spagnolo e magari lo hai seguito più da vicino cosa ne pensi di questo giocatore?



Che goal ha fatto contro il Valencia?


----------



## ralf (20 Febbraio 2017)

Altro goal su punizione, un cecchino...


----------



## Willy Wonka (21 Febbraio 2017)

Ha il piede caldo di recente


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Marzo 2017)

Sta facendo una partita super al bernabeu..


----------



## ralf (6 Aprile 2017)

Altro golazo su punizione, non male per essere un difensore.


----------



## ralf (28 Aprile 2017)

Oltre al Barca pare lo voglia anche Monchi alla Roma.


----------

